# Pontiac Heads



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Lastnight I was jotting down the casting numbers on my Pontiac heads. The motor which came in the car is a 350. The head casting numbers are #17 I believe. According to various websites, these were correct for a 68 350. 

Do these heads have any value? If I'm not planning on building the 350 again are they worth keeping?


----------

